

Ask HN: Typekit for website backgrounds? - plebu

I'm looking for a service that offers curated backgrounds for websites. Typekit for backgrounds. Stock image galleries contain too much garbage.<p>Does this exist?
======
digitalbanana
<http://subtlepatterns.com/>

~~~
plebu
This is a great resource. Do you know of any libraries with photo backgrounds?

